# diaper rash on baby boy parts



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

My 7 mo old DS has red, diaper rash looking areas just above his penis, under his penis and on his scrotum. This is addition to a more typical diaper rash on his butt. How do I treat this?

This is his first real diaper rash. I think it was brought on by me introducing more acid foods- pureed peaches, apricots and apples. Maybe also because he's teething.

Desitin isn't working. Seeing the redness on his little boy parts really worries me. Could this cause real damage? What is the best way of treating this type of rash?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

It shouldn't cause damage unless he's scratching at it all the time or something. I use Weleda diaper creme on my guy along with an olive-oil based calendula salve that I make. Airing the area usually helps too.

Do you use cloth or disposables? I use cloth and I notice if I have rashiness using a breathable cover...like wool...works wonders too.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm using disposables. And I change him a lot....the rash just seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it possible that it's a yeast infection?


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

My ds had a rash that wouldn't go away for a whole month. I switched to using sudocream + diapers a size larger, worn a little looser than usual + not clipping the onsies in the crotch area so that there was as much breathing space as possible --> and the rash visibly improved with each day. Prior to this i tried everything from salt water and vinegar on the butt to backing soda, cloth diapers, etc.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

If it's acid based you may try mixing equal parts liquid Maalox and Aquafor. It works wonders on my DS!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

what's sudocream?


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mergirl* 
what's sudocream?

Oh sorry, i meant sudocrem. It's a diaper rash cream. I used a bunch of others that didn't help.

BTW the rash and it's distribution that you described above was exactly like my son's.

Oh, i also rinsed his crotch with water after wet diapers; washed with a bit of soap after a dirty diaper --> then let him air dry completely before putting anything on.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

I was just going to post about a similar rash I found on my son today! I am kinda freaked out by it, as he hasn't had a hint of rash till now (he is 3 months old).

I am wondering if it is A) teething related B) yeast C) something in my diet.

He is exclusively BF and we just started some CD. . .although still in sposies at night. When in CD I change them as soon as he pees/poos, I don't think they are causing the rash?

What is the usual cause of diaper rash?

I am trying some air time and a bath today and see if that helps.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

DS has/had some red on his boy parts too. I used the Weleda diaper cream and the red goes away. But, sometimes it comes back. So, I know how to make it go away but I don't know what's causing it!


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

When DS had diaper rash, he had lots of soreness on his boy bits too. I used organic coconut oil all over and it helped. I don't know what causes it but when it flares after I've cleaned him I put Bordeaux's butt paste on him with OCO on his privates and this seems to help him heal. Naked time is good too.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

what about Triple Paste? It's medicated and seems to be helping. I think it has steroids so I'm not too happy about those.


----------



## FrugalGranolaMom (Dec 1, 2009)

sounds like it might be yeast. My DS had a bright red rash on his boy parts that I thought was just diaper rash but it turned out to be yeast. It would seem to get better and then come back. Took him to the Dr. and he gave us a prescription for Nystatin and anti-fungal cream and he was fine in a few days.


----------

